# RicDuck ;)



## Mark in Kansas (Dec 10, 2009)

My sister-in-law also had an excellent experience picking up her bees (nuc) from RicDuck of Missouri !


----------



## runner_114 (Aug 31, 2009)

Met Rick along I35 and off loaded 45 nucs every thing was better than advertised . Thanks rick. A+


----------



## Arlo (Sep 16, 2009)

I also picked up two Nucs for Rick great guy and quality bees, Thanks Rick


----------

